
Forget Hurt Locker; P2P lawyers lower sights to Massive Asses 5 - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/forget-hurt-locker-p2p-lawyers-lower-sights-to-massive-asses-5.ars
======
anigbrowl
Son…I am disappoint.

